# Chain Saw



## rdabpenman (Feb 19, 2013)

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Scroll%20Sawing/ChainSaw.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Feb 19, 2013)

I love those things. I would have already made some except I don't think I can carve the chain. That takes some serious skill I bet. I'd love to see a tutorial on that. 

:welldone:


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 20, 2013)

haha thats pretty clever


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 20, 2013)

Haha. Made me laugh pretty good.


----------



## hardtwist (Feb 20, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I love those things. I would have already made some except I don't think I can carve the chain. That takes some serious skill I bet. I'd love to see a tutorial on that.
> 
> :welldone:



+1 on the tutorial!


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 21, 2013)

hardtwist said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > I love those things. I would have already made some except I don't think I can carve the chain. That takes some serious skill I bet. I'd love to see a tutorial on that.
> ...



Sorry guys I don't have a tutorial.

The chain saws I make are cut out of a solid block of Pine with my Scroll saw from a pattern by John Polhemus found in the September 2003 issue of Creative Woodworks & Crafts. 
http://www.woodworksandcrafts.com/issues/back03.shtml

Once the chain is removed from the cut block the fun starts!! 
You have to use rotary tool with small bits to take the chain apart without breaking the links. 
The handle is cut from a separate piece of Pine. 

Les


----------

